# Help! Puppy won't leave my cat alone



## RobinB

I have a 12 week old GSD. I think she is practically a perfect puppy. She is so smart. I have had no problem teaching her all kinds of commands like sit, drop it, off etc. 

I also have a 10 year old tabby cat. The cat has never been around dogs before. 

When ever the puppy sees the cat she chases after it. If she corners the cat or the cat jumps up on a piece of furniture the puppy dances around and barks at the cat. It is clear that the puppy just wants to play. Of course the 10 year old cat has no interest in playing with the puppy. I am concerned that what is a play chase at 12 weeks can become a bit more serious when the puppy is older.

The cat will usually (after running around a bit) jump up on a piece of furniture. If the puppy gets to close she will hiss and “bat” at the puppy. The cat’s claws have never actually made contact with the puppy. To make matters worse, I think the cat is instigating the chases on purpose. When ever the puppy is resting, eating or other wise just being a good puppy the cat will wander into the room. If the puppy doesn’t notice her right away she will meow. Then the chase is on. 

I always try to stop the chase before it starts. I will kneel down stop the puppy from running after the cat. I have to hold on to the puppy until the cat has left the room because the puppy is totally focused on the cat when it is eyesight. I can only stop the chase when I am particularly fast. If I drop my guard for one second that is when the cat is sure to wander in the room and get the puppy riled up. 

I never thought this would be a problem. Growing up we always had “tom cats” that weren’t afraid to put a chasing puppy in her place. My current cat doesn’t seem to actually want to make contact with the puppy and the hissing/bating doesn’t seem to scare to puppy at all.

What do I do?


----------



## onyx'girl

welcome to the forums! You will find much information here. What is your pups name? Do you correct the pup when she goes after the cat? She needs you to be her leader. This is a great site, full of information:
http://leerburg.com/pdf/introducingdogs-cats.pdf


----------



## Liljah

I wish I knew too! I am having the same problem with my 1 year old GS and my 7 year old tabby too! My cat does the same thing. My GS just wants to play but my cat wants nothing to do with him. Which is weird b/c my cat grew up with a toy poodle we use to have. So he has been around dogs. I am at lost what to do too.


----------



## Ardatha

Clown is a 10 year old cat, too. When we first brough Shadow home, he thought the cat was the world's best interactive squeaky toy. Poor Clown couldn't get any peace while the puppy was around! Clown could get away by finding a high place the puppy couldn't reach which was fine. 

Shadow is now 9 months old and I snapped this picture the other day. 










The cat swears the dog took him hostage and held him prisoner.

PS - When your cat has had enough of the puppy she will let him know in no uncertain terms and probably not even hurt him much when she does.


----------



## onyx'girl

Love that pic! I feel it is the cat that dictates the dynamics of the relationship. If they will stay still they will not get chased! I have two kitties and it is Scaredy cat w/claws that will stay away from the dogs, where Teddy (declawed) justs does her own thing.


----------



## RobinB

The puppy's name is Shelby. 

I do correct her in that I hold her back from chasing the cat and tell her "No". I can't really get the puppy's attention when she is focused on the cat.

Honestly I don't care for Leerburg very much. The things I read on his site involved shaking the puppy until she "screams". I would like to correct the puppy in a more positive way but I guess I don't know how. What I am doing is not working.


----------



## Crabtree

Sorry your having a problem. Sounds like the cat knows that your going to come to it's defense so it is 'baiting' the pup. 
We have 3 cats and 3 GSD. 
For the first bit, while they are really young I try to keep careful watch on them. I know they just want to check out there new potential playmate but the cats claws are lethal to young puppy eyes. So <u>make sure kitty has her claws clipped</u>.
Next, work on the 'leave it' command. Around our house Badger the cat has taught all the dogs manners on how to live with kittys.
I would let them work it out on there own, as long as you are there to make sure your able to recall your pup before it gets too exceited. It's amazing how cats and dogs can actually learn to live together.
Don't under estimate the cat. Miss Crabtree aka 'crabby' (my user name) sleeps with Lacy almost every night. 
Make sure the cat has somewhere to go (chair?) that the dog can't reach her so she never is in harms way.

You say you have to get down and hold on to the puppy to stop it from chasing the cat. IMHO this is haveing the opposite effect that you are wanting. Maybe someone could correct me if I'm wrong but wouldn't that be 'egging' the pup on more?


----------



## RobinB

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girl Love that pic! I feel it is the cat that dictates the dynamics of the relationship. If they will stay still they will not get chased! I have two kitties and it is Scaredy cat w/claws that will stay away from the dogs, where Teddy (declawed) justs does her own thing.


I thought the cat would dictate the relationship too. Unfortunately she appears to like to be chased. She does not like being cornered but she won't do anything forceful about it. 

Do you think I should just let the puppy chase the cat until one of them gets tired of it?


----------



## RobinB

> Originally Posted By: crabbySorry your having a problem. Sounds like the cat knows that your going to come to it's defense so it is 'baiting' the pup.


That is exactly what I think is happening.



> Originally Posted By: crabby
> We have 3 cats and 3 GSD.
> For the first bit, while they are really young I try to keep careful watch on them. I know they just want to check out there new potential playmate but the cats claws are lethal to young puppy eyes. So <u>make sure kitty has her claws clipped</u>.


The kitty does have her claws clip. I have always kept them trimmed down. 



> Originally Posted By: crabby
> Next, work on the 'leave it' command. Around our house Badger the cat has taught all the dogs manners on how to live with kittys.
> I would let them work it out on there own, as long as you are there to make sure your able to recall your pup before it gets too exceited. It's amazing how cats and dogs can actually learn to live together.
> Don't under estimate the cat. Miss Crabtree aka 'crabby' (my user name) sleeps with Lacy almost every night.
> Make sure the cat has somewhere to go (chair?) that the dog can't reach her so she never is in harms way.


The cat has her own room with a baby gate. You would think she would hang out there more often but she prefers hanging out with me even when the puppy is around. Recalling the puppy is impossible at this point because I don't exist when she is in "chase the cat" mode. I am working on it though. 



> Originally Posted By: crabby
> You say you have to get down and hold on to the puppy to stop it from chasing the cat. IMHO this is haveing the opposite effect that you are wanting. Maybe someone could correct me if I'm wrong but wouldn't that be 'egging' the pup on more?


I don't exactly hold her down. I just sit on the floor next to her and put my arm around her while she is in a sitting position. She will stay there as long as my arm is around her and doesn't even try to run away. But her focus is still on the cat and she will be after the cat as soon as I move my arm. It doesn't seem to egg her on but it also doesn't seem to stop her.


----------



## Crabtree

Hmmm.... at 12 weeks puppy isn't going to do a whole lot of damage to the cat. Maybe just be close enough to supervise. She'll eventually find the kitty 'lives' there and get use to it. 
Palla who is 18 months old still likes to come in the house and pester the cat. You can always tell where she is, she sounds like a chimpanzee! 
No harm is ever done and when there out in the yard. Badger has the 'if I dont' run, they can't chase me' attitude, it's amasing how quick the puppers go and find something else to do.


----------



## StGeorgeK9

My dog did the same thing......you may try teaching leave it with something that is a bit easier, ....then work up to the really tempting cat....


----------



## Cicada

Let the two interact, I say. 
I have a small female cat that looooves me and my bed. In NO way would she ever let Benny keep her from her luxuries! Because of this, Benny isn't quick to go after her anymore. She likes to put him in his place.

Maxwell, on the other hand, is a 16 pound cat that will run at the very sight of Benny, and Benny chases him ad nauseum. Maxwell has too many places to hide, though.

I predict that eventually Shelby and Benny will grow bored with chasing animals that are all too happy to beam them in the nose or disappear like magicians.


----------



## StGeorgeK9

I need to add, that I failed miserably with the "leave it", my cats get along fine with Ava now, but I finaly had to stay out of it and let them duke it out (there was some supervision to ensure neither party was getting out of hand). Ava loves her kitties, they even let her chew on them a bit.....


----------



## RobinB

Thanks so much for the advice. I will let the cat and dog work it out themselves (while keeping an eye out to make sure no one loses and eye).


----------



## jinj

How do you tell the puppy to leave the cat? Or how to have it leave anything?
I say 'no' in a deep voice, but she keeps barking, wagging her tail, think she just wants to play. I have held the cat, letting her sniff it, it licks and gently nips at the tail. The cat has her claws and has bopped the puppy a few times, which made the puppy walk away for a while.

I have 3 cats and a 2 month old GSD.

One of my cats will come into the living room and sleep on my knee, but my other two stay upstairs, as I have a baby gate (with pet door) at the bottom of the stairs. The puppy is not allowed upstairs.

I have almost got the puppy to follow the sit/down/crate/come commands, she is doing really well, had her for 6 days. Will be doing the classes in 1 month.

If the GSD ever seriously harmed a cat, not sure what would happen. The puppy is always supervised by me or my wife, whatever room its in.

If I got a kitten, that is less likely to run away, would the puppy get used to cats a lot faster?


----------

